# first post as a new member



## tdant (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Just got round to saying hello, been a member since last november. Still love driving my 2004 3.2 dsg mk1. I think the colour is Merlin Purple. Not seen any other TT 's in this colour to be sure. Dan


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dan, Welcome to the TTF. Lets se some pics of your Merlin Purple TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## tdant (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Hoggy, thanks for the welcome. If the weathers good this weekend will take some pic's and up load them. Dan


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Dan, welcome to the forum,


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Dan and welcome.
Dont forget to check out the V6 community page.
Steve


----------



## tdant (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, just thought I would share with you some pictures of my purple TT, as suggested by Hoggy. Dan


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very Nice colour, must be some Red in the mix somewhere. Unusual & nice. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Very nice! Shell has the same colour, not sure if there's many others...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Very nice..a bugger to clean though.
Steve


----------



## gofast88 (Oct 21, 2011)

great looking car 

Congrats, enjoy the 3.2 you too :wink:


----------

